

Clearing your browser history can be deemed 'obstruction of justice' in the U.S - scapbi
http://www.cbc.ca/news/trending/clearing-your-browser-history-can-be-deemed-obstruction-of-justice-in-the-u-s-1.3105222

======
jcr
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10031671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10031671)

------
ubernostrum
Headline is misleading.

Clearing your browser history, just by itself, isn't obstruction. Clearing
your browser history and cache, when some of the information present there is
evidence relevant to a criminal prosecution in which you are a suspect or a
witness, can be, especially if you do it to try to cover up your involvement,
and that shouldn't be surprising to anyone.

~~~
wkcamp
Not that I agree with their use but, I think a lot of these sensationalist
titles are springing up to draw attention to something(erasing browser
history) we would normally not give a second glance.

~~~
msbarnett
We normally wouldn't give throwing out a knife or shredding a financial
document a second glance either

except, y'know, when it's material evidence relevant to an ongoing
investigation being destroyed to cover up a crime

